# Hello from new member



## DRock76

Hello,

I am new here mostly because I forgot my old login information. I ride mostly mountain but have a Giant TCR Advanced from 2006 that I wouldn't mind selling to the right buyer. I used to be in the bicycle industry and the bike is from those days. 

I wouldn't mind saying hi to fellow bike riders so please say hello.


----------



## il sogno

Hello.


----------



## atpjunkie

howdy


----------

